# Sheds?



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Anyone found any nice sheds yet? I havn't been out yet myself, gonna wait a couple more weeks.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I stumbled across a small 3 point shed yesterday actually.


----------



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

My old hound brought home half a 8 pt from her daily walk the other day. Guess she still has a little nose left. not too bad after 14 1/2 years.


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

THE 8pt THAT HANGS AROUND MY HOUSE, I SAW THE OTHER DAY. HE ALREADY DROPPED ONE SIDE.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

cool hearing this i think im gona go on a shed hunting trip today or tomorow.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

I checked my trail camera this morning, had (2) 8 points on from last night, both still have both sides. I may go looking for some this year...


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I found during gun season, pretty neat cause the main beam was looked like it had been grazed. It was cracked pretty good. It was a small 3pt half, and there was a bit of blood on the ground around it.

About 2 weeks before the gun season I found a massive shed. It has 6 points, a 4 inch drop tine and it's real heavy. Biggest antlers I have ever seen in person. I'll post a pic, they are pretty impressive.
I found them while bunny hunting in Madison county.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The local check in station where we hunt in Carroll County said that they had checked in seven bucks that had dropped their antlers during the extra gun weekend.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

darby....was that a fresh drop? it had to have been from last year


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Ohiobassman- The small one I found was a fresh drop. I think it was nicked by a slug and maybe that caused it to come off? I am not sure. I found it on the last day of gun season, it was not there the previous days that I hunted.

The large one was probably from last year. Like I said I found it about 2 weeks before gun season. I doubt that any bucks had shed that early. Also it has some weathering. I'd say it had been there a while.

I'll post pics of both tomorrow.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Seen a half rack last night, pretty sure he was shed but Its hard to say, it was pretty dark and misty. Its early to go lookn for sheds, but if ya know were someone wounded a big buck i wouldnt hesitate to be the first one to get out lookn for him and a shed or two while your in the area.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

thats what i figured darby....


----------

